# Three XM Channels removed



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Received word from DirecTV that three XM channels have been removed:

824 - U Pop Hits
860 - The System
862 - World Zone

These channels were removed by the company that supplies them and not by DirecTV.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## skohly (Mar 14, 2007)

I think it's time Directv consider another source for music channels. Since they took away the standards channel and not replace with Franks place and now this the service is shrinking.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

skohly said:


> I think it's time Directv consider another source for music channels. Since they took away the standards channel and not replace with Franks place and now this the service is shrinking.


I think you're right... I don't use them very much but from reading around here it's not looking promising.

If XM/Siri keeps on their current path I think DirecTV may not have a choice.


----------



## tbpb3 (Dec 10, 2006)

skohly said:


> I think it's time Directv consider another source for music channels. Since they took away the standards channel and not replace with Franks place and now this the service is shrinking.


I would love to have music choice back,or better yet DMX.


----------



## BKC (Dec 12, 2007)

I would love to have the option of removing them from the packages entirely and saving the money. I have never turned one of them on.


----------



## firefighter4evr (Sep 17, 2008)

We have XM/Sirius channels???


----------



## cbeckner80 (Apr 19, 2006)

The couple I listen to haven’t been affected. I do listen to only about three at the most, and quite often. During the holidays I listen to two additional ones. I would miss them if we lost XM completely, but I suppose if they offered something else, I could find something I like and get use to it. 

When I switched from Dish a few years ago, I thought I wouldn’t like XM, but ended up liking it more and even subscribing to it in my car.


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

For further clarification, these three channels were programmed and provided to XM Radio by Worldspace. Since Worldspace is bankrupt and most likely shutting down their operations, it's likely that XM was no longer being fed these channels. In fact, they have been removed from XM Radio Online, too (and were removed from their satellites ages ago).

That said, SIRIUS XM should provide more channels to DirecTV to make up for the loses. Sorely missing are SIRIUSLY Sinatra, Radio Margaritaville, and more.


----------



## BKC (Dec 12, 2007)

Think our bill will go down?


----------



## xzi (Sep 18, 2007)

Not surprising, since like the previous poster said, these were the Worldspace channels. They were removed from XM months ago.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

U-Pop is my daughters favorite XM channel.

She's gonna be bummed.

Mike


----------



## denvertrakker (Feb 6, 2009)

....and won't it be fun for D* when Charlie buys SiriusXM, as he's evidently planning to?:nono:


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks for the update Chris.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

If only they could figure out how to integrate Pandora into DirecTV...no need for XM then


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

ncxcstud said:


> If only they could figure out how to integrate Pandora into DirecTV...no need for XM then


Now that would indeed be very cool... I love Pandora.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

With Sirius XM stock hovering in the pennies per share range, the company may not survive much longer. There are both XM and Sirius satellites manifested for launch mid-year this year and I have no idea how the company will be able to afford to launch them unless they've fully paid, in advance, for both the satellites and the launches. Knowing how the aerospace industry works, I doubt that's the case. And if the combined company has THAT much cash in reserve, you'd think they would buy up some of their own stock to increase the price per share or something.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

skohly said:


> I think it's time Directv consider another source for music channels.


...or take a hard look of their use warrants continuing them at all...

If I want sat radio...I'll buy sat radio.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Nothing I listen too, no biggie here 

I only listen to one or two of the music channels anyways, and usually just when people come over and I want some background music. The quality is not really all that great for enjoyable sit down to listen type listening.


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

Here's my vote:
SIRIUSLY Sinatra and Radio Margaritaville.


----------



## jacksonm30354 (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeah I prefer Music Choice as well. XM doesn't have nearly as much variety.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

jacksonm30354 said:


> Yeah I prefer Music Choice as well. XM doesn't have nearly as much variety.


... And DIRECTV has no control over what is provided, and what gets cut. Honestly, I believe that I'm going to be joining the crowd that wants Music Choice back.


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

denvertrakker said:


> ....and won't it be fun for D* when Charlie buys SiriusXM, as he's evidently planning to?:nono:


D* had money invested in XM but I am not sure how much


----------



## cadet502 (Jun 17, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> ...or take a hard look of their use warrants continuing them at all...
> 
> If I want sat radio...I'll buy sat radio.


+1


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Three down....60 to go?


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:



> ...or take a hard look of their use warrants continuing them at all...
> 
> If I want sat radio...I'll buy sat radio.


I would rather have a few more HD channels than the music channels  :lol:


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

XM and Sirius are like 2 skydivers who's parachutes failed to open and they are grabbing on to each other to increase their wind resistance.
I have recently found 857 Chill. Not terrible for background music.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

armophob said:


> XM and Sirius are like 2 skydivers who's parachutes failed to open and they are grabbing on to each other to increase their wind resistance.
> I have recently found 857 Chill. Not terrible for background music.


lol, good metaphor.

It amazes me they cannot do better, since the services are really cool and pretty much everyone knows about them. Its just seems they cannot make money :eek2:


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Grentz said:


> lol, good metaphor.
> 
> It amazes me they cannot do better, since the services are really cool and pretty much everyone knows about them. Its just seems they cannot make money :eek2:


IMHO, as a customer of XM for the past 4 years or so, it seems to me that both companies (before the merger) made a huge mistake by going for mega-buck sports and "personality" exclusives WAAAAY before their existing customer base revenues could come anywhere near supporting the outlays. Sirius spent a metric buttload of cash on two of the most expensive properties out there - the NFL and Stern, while XM spent cash on MLB (which has not really been a growth industry since the last strike) . . . I saw an analysis at the time the Stern deal was signed that indicated that Sirius was going to have to double its subscriber rate and/or cut churn by 50% for like 5 years to even come close to breaking even on Stern, let alone the NFL deal. I don't know how accurate that turned out to be, but I wouldn't doubt that things haven't turned out all that well.

Again IMHO, I would think both companies should have concentrated on the one thing radio listeners have consistently indicated they want: commercial free music in decent quality in a wide variety of genres. Forget the "personalities," forget the sports exclusives and the overhead for local traffic (everyone has an FM radio for that stuff), and just do one thing really, really well.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

World Zone was pretty popular in our family.


----------



## firefighter4evr (Sep 17, 2008)

As a Sirius subscriber for the past 2 1/2 years i do have to say that when i first signed on programming was excellent... but, as time went on i feel there programing went south. 

as for all the "personalities", i agree they went overboard and fast. I'll admit Howard Stern at times can be pretty damn funny but, i find after awhile he tends to get on my nerves.... Therefore i feel that he isn't worth the money shelled out for him.

I will continue to subscribe (because FM radio sucks in my area) but, i just hope they don't increase prices.


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

Bring back Music Choice!! I was mad when they switched to XM several years ago!!!


----------



## jhillestad (Jan 13, 2007)

DMX - Yes ! man do I miss the old days when i used that box with the fancy remote on my cable system. coolest remote control ever.


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

I know this really isn't the place for this discussion but thought I would just make my feelings known. Since the merger, IMO, the channel lineups have gotten worse. Programs I like have vanished with no warning, Channels people like are gone, etc. I HAD two radios with XM and within the last couple of months I have pretty much quit listening to either one and cancelled. So, all of this to say, I can only imagine how many of you feel. Yes it is part of the Directv sub but the channels have really lost something in the last few months.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

jacksonm30354 said:


> Yeah I prefer Music Choice as well. XM doesn't have nearly as much variety.


I found Music Choice much more limited in it's playlists than X-M on the channels I listened to anyway. But, with as infrequently as I listen to the music channels it doesn't really matter.


----------



## full moon (Sep 3, 2007)

Music Choice blows XM/Sirius out of the water depth wise.. Bring back Music Choice...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

BKC said:


> I would love to have the option of removing them from the packages entirely and saving the money. I have never turned one of them on.





hdtvfan0001 said:


> ...or take a hard look of their use warrants continuing them at all...
> 
> If I want sat radio...I'll buy sat radio.





Ken S said:


> Three down....60 to go?





cadet502 said:


> +1





Grentz said:


> I would rather have a few more HD channels than the music channels  :lol:


By the looks of comments here, removing them is shared by some folks...


----------



## cweave02 (Oct 12, 2007)

BKC said:


> Think our bill will go down?


Ah . . . no. Just may not go up any faster.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

tbpb3 said:


> I would love to have music choice back,or better yet DMX.


I second the motion. I preferred the music choice channels to the XM channels that we now have.

We also listened to both U Pop and World zone. Channels disappearing, prices going up... what's a subscriber to think...


----------



## ahearst (Sep 13, 2007)

Drop XM like a bad habit and pick up DMX


----------



## denvertrakker (Feb 6, 2009)

Thaedron said:


> Channels disappearing, prices going up... what's a subscriber to think...


Um, BAU? (Business As Usual)

Good grief, I've created a new acronym...I think.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

Thaedron said:


> I second the motion. I preferred the music choice channels to the XM channels that we now have.
> 
> We also listened to both U Pop and World zone. Channels disappearing, prices going up... what's a subscriber to think...


We sub to D* for TV!! So, XM dropping channels shouldn't matter!


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

Heh, I had 6 music channels loaded as a "favorite" in my remote, and The System was one of them.  Oh well, as far as that kind of music, I tended to listen to Area more. That being said, I still tend to listen to streaming stations off the internet, because the variety and quality on XM just wasn't there. When they first switched to XM from MC, I was excited about the news because of the range of channels XM had, but quickly discovered that much of their content was lacking in audio quality compared to MC. So personally, I'd prefer a switch back to MC.


----------



## vurbano (May 15, 2004)

I wish I could remove all of the music channels for a price reduction.


----------



## tbpb3 (Dec 10, 2006)

vurbano said:


> I wish I could remove all of the music channels for a price reduction.


How about the shopping channels,and religious channels.
Its time for a la carte talk again!


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

tbpb3 said:


> How about the shopping channels,and religious channels.
> Its time for a la carte talk again!


You don't pay for shopping and/or religious channels - they pay to be there and therefore subsidize your bill. You can easily filter them out of your favorites lists.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Reggie3 said:


> D* had money invested in XM but I am not sure how much


D* had money invested in XM :eek2: I hope they got out before the merger or they must have taken a bath like everyone else did


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I told my wife that Dish Network was considering a takeover of Sirius XM and that would probably mean the channels would be gone from DirecTv.

She made it very clear if that happens, we will be buying a Sirius XM receiver for the house.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

paulman182 said:


> I told my wife that Dish Network was considering a takeover of Sirius XM and that would probably mean the channels would be gone from DirecTv.
> 
> She made it very clear if that happens, we will be buying a Sirius XM receiver for the house.


I'd be more concerned with them still being a satellite radio company in 6 mo. They could just be liquidated and sold.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

denvertrakker said:


> Um, BAU? (Business As Usual)
> 
> Good grief, I've created a new acronym...I think.


Sorry........ The BAU is a department in the FBI.........


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

paulman182 said:


> I told my wife that Dish Network was considering a takeover of Sirius XM and that would probably mean the channels would be gone from DirecTv.
> 
> She made it very clear if that happens, we will be buying a Sirius XM receiver for the house.


These are pretty big assumptions you've made on the basis of the information in this thread. Dish Network is _not_ considering a takeover of Sirius based on them buying some of their debt. Even if they did buy them it doesn't mean the channels would be gone from DirecTV either.


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

FHSPSU67 said:


> Here's my vote:
> SIRIUSLY Sinatra and Radio Margaritaville.


Add the Grateful Dead channel and I'll be happy.


----------



## dlt4 (Oct 4, 2006)

Draconis said:


> .... Honestly, I believe that I'm going to be joining the crowd that wants Music Choice back.


I've ALWAYS been part of that crowd. Never cared much for XM, Sirius/XM, whatever.....


----------



## BKC (Dec 12, 2007)

Call me crazy but when I want to listen to radio, I turn on the radio......


----------



## vansmack (Aug 14, 2006)

What's a "radio"? I've never heard of such a thing...


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

If you're a fan of music that doesn't get played on the radio or don't care for endless commercials, then the music channels are great to have. Personally, I would hate to lose them.


----------



## BAHitman (Oct 24, 2007)

IMO - The music channels on DTV are not that great anyway... much more variety on the internet with things like shoutcast, etc... 

If they totally did away with the music channels on DTV I would not care...


----------



## BKC (Dec 12, 2007)

Only one fair answer, those that don't want them don't buy them. Those that do, pay more. Like al carte will happen anytime soon.


----------



## denvertrakker (Feb 6, 2009)

I have to say, I enjoy having the music channels so that I have music in any room where there's a TV. Also, every one of my TVs is hooked to a receiver/speakers so I get decent sound, too. Don't get me wrong, I listen to Pandora, too _when I'm at the computer_. But that's the extent of it.

FWIW, I have XM in the car, too - but only because the car came with it. I wouldn't go out and buy it as a separate unit.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

BKC said:


> Only one fair answer, those that don't want them don't buy them. Those that do, pay more. Like al carte will happen anytime soon.


Amen to that :righton: I only have one request of D*, if they replace those channels I hope that they don't do any more Spanish/Latino whatever you want to call them music channels. I don't mean to offend anyone, but my one and only language is English. So it is English I want to hear from the Music Channels when I listen to them. And I will admit I rarely listen to them. I used to be like the poster that said if they wanted music they would use a radio, however, during the merging of the Channels after Sirius XM merged I did do some listening to hear what the Sirius XM merged Channels sounded like. And I have done a little listening since then.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

BKC said:


> Call me crazy but when I want to listen to radio, I turn on the radio......


but it has these strange things called commercials....they scare me.


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

denvertrakker said:


> Also, every one of my TVs is hooked to a receiver/speakers so I get decent sound, too. Don't get me wrong, I listen to Pandora, too _when I'm at the computer_.


You don't have a computer hooked to every receiver?!?


----------



## BKC (Dec 12, 2007)

dcowboy7 said:


> but it has these strange things called commercials....they scare me.


I thought satellite radio didn't have commercials.


----------



## denvertrakker (Feb 6, 2009)

DarinC said:


> You don't have a computer hooked to every receiver?!?


No, troglodyte that I am, I have this quaint notion that the computers are for work (and wasting my time on forums like this), and the tv is for entertainment.

Not to mention that the two household computers are so old they have a hard enough time with streaming audio, let alone video.

But I still listen to 8 tracks, so what do I know?


----------



## zman977 (Nov 9, 2003)

My wife and I listen to quite a few of the XM/SIRIUS channels on Direct TV. We do have a SIRIUS receiver that we now keep in the car which she can listen to while driving and I can listen to the channels on D while at home. No more fighting over who gets the receiver. None of the channels were ones I listened too. Now if they do away with Hair Nation, alt nation, big 80's or the 90's on nine then I'll be a little miffed.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

BKC said:


> I thought satellite radio didn't have commercials.


yeppers the directv xms dont.


----------



## ub1934 (Dec 30, 2005)

FHSPSU67 said:


> Here's my vote:
> SIRIUSLY Sinatra and Radio Margaritaville.


*I would add Real Jazz & Radio Classics to the list *


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm addicted to XM. That was a BIG selling point for me to get DirecTV over Dish that XM was available. I have over 10 radios (really! I"M ADDICTED!!), Only 2 are active so if I'm in my kitchen or a room where my XM isn't I'll flip on to The Highway or Prime Country, 80's or Hair Nation and enjoy it. I just wish my R22 series DVR could record from XM audio. Yes the channels that were removed were all WorldSpace channels.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

xmguy said:


> I'll flip on to The Highway or Prime Country


u know the channel banner still says "highway 16" & not "the highway".


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

SDizzle said:


> We sub to D* for TV!! So, XM dropping channels shouldn't matter!


It's also become somewhat of a standard offering for cable and satellite companies to offer music channels. At least the last cable co that we subbed to (~10 years ago) had them. DirecTV has always (at least AFAIK) had them. In my household we listen to the music channels. Just because you don't use part of the service doesn't mean that others don't.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

BKC said:


> Call me crazy but when I want to listen to radio, I turn on the radio......





BKC said:


> I thought satellite radio didn't have commercials.


But weren't you talking about the "radio". Satellite radio doesn't have commercials. Every AM or FM radio station I've ever tuned has commercials.


----------



## BKC (Dec 12, 2007)

Thaedron said:


> But weren't you talking about the "radio". Satellite radio doesn't have commercials. Every AM or FM radio station I've ever tuned has commercials.


I was giving you a rough time


----------



## edpowers (Aug 17, 2006)

I would use Directv's XM channels IF the audio quality didn't completely suck. I can get far better quality streams off the net.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Thaedron said:


> Satellite radio doesn't have commercials.


sat rad does have some stations with commercials....not the directv xm stations though.


----------



## oldcrooner (Feb 23, 2004)

Wi-Fi radio is the way to go. I recently added a Logitech Squeezebox Boom to my network and am really pleased with it. It has the best sound I've ever heard on a unit this size and has access to thousands of music sources from all over the world. It connects directly to your router either wired or wireless and your computer doesn't have to be on. I have no connection whatsoever to Logitech and heartily recommend it. If you're lucky, you might find a discounted one at a Circuit City that's going out of business.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

How about dumping all music channels and giving me back $5.00/month?


----------



## scott72 (Feb 17, 2008)

I was going to cancel my XM service this afternoon, but was offered a year for $77. Hard to pass up going from $13/month to $6.41 a month. I need my baseball.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

deltafowler said:


> How about dumping all music channels and giving me back $5.00/month?


na....u have xm in your 4 cars so u would still get it.

i dont have xm so i like getting it thru directv.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

zimm7778 said:


> I know this really isn't the place for this discussion but thought I would just make my feelings known. Since the merger, IMO, the channel lineups have gotten worse. Programs I like have vanished with no warning, Channels people like are gone, etc. I HAD two radios with XM and within the last couple of months I have pretty much quit listening to either one and cancelled. So, all of this to say, I can only imagine how many of you feel. Yes it is part of the Directv sub but the channels have really lost something in the last few months.


That's the Mel Karmazin effect. He brought down FM music radio, then he moved on to Sirius and made it just like FM, now with the merger he's doing the same thing to the XM lineup.

The playlists have shrank, the niche channels have disappeared or broadened out of their genres and the non-stop music has been replaced by chatty DJs.

I have XM and still enjoy the service because local radio is just awful, but I'd vote in a heartbeat to bring DMX or Music Choice (back) to DirecTV.



edpowers said:


> I would use Directv's XM channels IF the audio quality didn't completely suck. I can get far better quality streams off the net.


You've obviously never heard XM or Sirius off their radios/satellites. It makes the DirecTV feed sound like Dolby Digital 5.1. It's THAT bad. :eek2:



oldcrooner said:


> Wi-Fi radio is the way to go. I recently added a Logitech Squeezebox Boom to my network and am really pleased with it. It has the best sound I've ever heard on a unit this size and has access to thousands of music sources from all over the world. It connects directly to your router either wired or wireless and your computer doesn't have to be on. I have no connection whatsoever to Logitech and heartily recommend it. If you're lucky, you might find a discounted one at a Circuit City that's going out of business.


How's that wi-fi work on I-20 between Odessa and Fort Worth? How's it work more than 300 feet from your house? I need something that follows me all over the region. No high speed cellular here, just 112 kbps EDGE. And the cell phone people ban streaming anyway. It's still mp3 player, radio or satellite for people in the sticks like me.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Tom Servo said:


> You've obviously never heard XM or Sirius off their radios/satellites. It makes the DirecTV feed sound like Dolby Digital 5.1. It's THAT bad. :eek2:


I have an optical connection from two of my HD DVRs and, while they may not be reference quality, the X-M channels sound pretty good on my Home Theater.


----------



## BKC (Dec 12, 2007)

http://money.cnn.com/2009/02/10/news/companies/sirius.reut/index.htm?postversion=2009021018



> NEW YORK (Reuters) -- Sirius XM Radio Inc. has been working with its advisers to prepare for a possible bankruptcy filing, the New York Times reported on its Web site Tuesday, citing people close to the company.
> 
> The move could put pressure on satellite television company EchoStar Corp., which reportedly holds a substantial amount of Sirius XM debt. The Wall Street Journal reported Monday that EchoStar chief Charles Ergen made an offer to take control of the satellite radio company late last year, but he was rebuffed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

bidger said:


> I have an optical connection from two of my HD DVRs and, while they may not be reference quality, the X-M channels sound pretty good on my Home Theater.


I have no real issue with the sound quality of XM via DirecTV, although some of the channels have pops and clicks that make the volume levels wobbly around. I've got one receiver hooked up by old RCA cables and one via optical, and they both sound fine.

It's the sound quality listening on XM's on receivers that's so bad. I have a Roady XT home kit hooked into the same mixer as a H20 receiver and can do a fade in/out between the two sources. It's like night and day, or scratchy AM and a CD.


----------



## edpowers (Aug 17, 2006)

Tom Servo said:


> I have no real issue with the sound quality of XM via DirecTV, although some of the channels have pops and clicks that make the volume levels wobbly around. I've got one receiver hooked up by old RCA cables and one via optical, and they both sound fine.
> 
> It's the sound quality listening on XM's on receivers that's so bad. I have a Roady XT home kit hooked into the same mixer as a H20 receiver and can do a fade in/out between the two sources. It's like night and day, or scratchy AM and a CD.


I don't have an XM subscription, and have only listened to it in other people's cars with stock radios. But I am shocked that Directv XM is better quality than XM sub receivers! Its no wonder that Sirius/XM are in serious financial troubles when any person even remotely close to being an audiophile would never pay to listen. I would not call myself an audiophile, but I am pickier than the avg. guy.

XM on Directv has a very muddled quality which seems to have both the high and low frequencies compressed or missing ... very little dynamic range to the sound. This is similar to most of the Directv channels. Its fine for most TV shows. For movies, I'm happy to have most of my channels in Dolby Digital, even if I have to settle for sound quality that is not up to par with the DVD equivalent. But for 2-channel music? Completely unacceptable. There are many internet sites that can stream music at a significantly better quality.


----------



## edpowers (Aug 17, 2006)

Tom Servo said:


> How's that wi-fi work on I-20 between Odessa and Fort Worth? How's it work more than 300 feet from your house? I need something that follows me all over the region. No high speed cellular here, just 112 kbps EDGE. And the cell phone people ban streaming anyway. It's still mp3 player, radio or satellite for people in the sticks like me.


Don't forget CDs, Minidiscs, Cassette tapes and 8-tracks. You have TONS of options!


----------



## denvertrakker (Feb 6, 2009)

edpowers said:


> Don't forget CDs, Minidiscs, Cassette tapes and 8-tracks. You have TONS of options!


While you're at it, let's not leave out reel-to-reel, cylinder records and the Elcaset!

And vinyl, which from all indications is making quite a comeback. (More LPs sold last year than any year since 1992!)


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

deltafowler said:


> How about dumping all music channels and giving me back $5.00/month?


I agree, I pay to watch TV not to listen to music and could care less if all music channels were removed


----------



## sammib (Jun 13, 2007)

skohly said:


> I think it's time Directv consider another source for music channels. Since they took away the standards channel and not replace with Franks place and now this the service is shrinking.


Agree with you wholeheartedly. With today's news that Sirius may go into bankrupcy it may only be a matter of time before we get a decent replacement for High Standards.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

edpowers said:


> Don't forget CDs, Minidiscs, Cassette tapes and 8-tracks. You have TONS of options!


You joke, but at one time I had each of those options in my bedroom, plus vinyl. (Now I no longer have an 8-track player.)


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

deltafowler said:


> How about dumping all music channels and giving me back $5.00/month?


can we gain a HD channel or more by dropping them?


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

JoeTheDragon said:


> can we gain a HD channel or more by dropping them?


I doubt you'd gain more than one SD channel_!_ Audio takes up very little bandwidth.


----------

